# I carnt sign in on my laptop but I can on my phone??



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I am currently on my iPhone and can sign in and post fine, but I carnt on my MacBook? It seems to log me in but then redirects and signs me out, can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

try clearing your cookies on your laptop. happens with me on ebay sometimes and clearing cookies seems to do the trick


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Worked perfect, thanks


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dannymellor said:


> Worked perfect, thanks


no problems


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I went through all this trouble after the forum changed servers, i did try the delete cookies bit without any joy...
Could log in on my mobile but not on my PC..... My problem turned out to be due to a program called Malwarebytes that i was running to keep spyware and nasties out....
I disabled it and i could log in ok again.... i had to teach the Malwarebytes to ignore the TTforum and now all is ok again.
I know MAC is sort of immune to virus'es but it might be something along those lines mate

It was due to the server being run from a base that also had some crackfile/keygen website associated with its IP address in Holland.
If you have any malware detection software running, even an antivirus application running, then it might be wise to add the IP address or the site name to the 'whitelist' or accepted programs list.


----------

